# بوارج حربية للاسطول الامريكي في قناة السويس تحسبآ لحدوث انقلاب عسكري في مصر



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

*نقل عن موقع DEBKA الاسرائيلي التابع **الاستخبارات العسكرية الإسرائيلية* ​ 
*صورة لحاملة طائرات للاسطول المتواجد في قناة السويس بالقرب من مدينة اسماعيلية USS warships* 






*مصر تتجه نحو إحداث انقلاب عسكري، وعليه فقد قامت الإدارة الأميركية بوضع بوارجها الحربية قبالة الإسماعيلية. *​* ورجح الموقع أن هذا السيناريو قد يتعزز لتعثر الحوار بين أقطاب المعارضة ونائب الرئيس عمر سليمان، وفشل النظام في إخماد الثورة، واتساع دائرة الاحتجاجات الشعبية التي تطالب برحيل الرئيس حسني مبارك.*

*وبحسب المصادر العسكرية للموقع، فإن الإدارة الأميركية قامت قبل أيام بوضع عدة بوارج من أسطولها الحربي بإحدى البحيرات ببلدة الإسماعيلية التي ترتبط بقناة السويس وتعتبر مركزا للاتصالات الإستراتيجية بين شمال وجنوب القناة.*

*ويتألف الأسطول الأميركي من ست بوارج تضم طائرات عمودية وقوة هجومية قتالية، ووحدة مارينز، ووحدة من سلاح الجو، وفيلق وحدة المارينز رقم 26 للعمليات الخاصة ويضم 2200 جندي ومظليين.*

*وتساند البوارج غواصة للهجوم السريع، ستكون مهمتها توفير الدعم العسكري ومساندة الوحدات الخاصة خلال عملياتها.*

*وتنسجم هذه المعلومات، مع تصريحات نائب الرئيس المصري عمر سليمان خلال لقاء جمعه برؤساء تحرير الصحف بمصر، حيث قال "لا نستطيع التحمل طويلا، ولا بد من إنهاء الأزمة بالحوار"، لافتا إلى أن المسار البديل هو الانقلاب.*

*ويرى موقع دبكا، أن منظومة القوة الأميركية التي ترابط قبالة الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس، وقبالة الضفة الشرقية لشبه جزيرة سيناء، تشير إلى أن واشنطن استدعت واستنفرت للمنطقة قوات متعددة تحسبا لأي تطورات.*

*وبحسب المصادر العسكرية للموقع الإسرائيلي، ستكون مهمة هذه القوات الحفاظ على انتظام الملاحة في قناة السويس، والتدخل العسكري في حال تعطلها أو التشويش عليها، خصوصا أنه يمر يوميا عبر القناة قرابة 40% من التجارة العالمية.*

*والمهمة الثانية للقوات الأميركية، ستكون التدخل العسكري إذا ما اقتضت الحاجة وفي حال حدوث أي تطورات داخل مصر*


http://www.debka.com/article/20648/


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

*صورة من الغواصة الشبح الامريكية المتواجدة بقناة السويس*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2011)

دا الموضوع جد أوى


----------



## bilseka (10 فبراير 2011)

انا دماغي خلاص هتنفجر من كتر الاخبار والمستجدات في الاحداث على مصر
يا رب احفظ مصر وشعبها
امين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2011)

الأخبار التى تذيعها إسرائيل ، لا تخدم إلاَّ مصالحها

وهل هذه القطع العسكرية الأمريكية ، تتواجد بإنتظام أو على فترات ، بمنطقتنا ، أم أن هذا الحدث شاذ !!!!

وهل هى مستقرة الأن فى منطقة القناة ، أم أنها تعبر إلى جهة وهدف غير معلن عنه !!!

وهل يوجد أى سبب يدعو الجيش للإنقلاب العسكرى ، وهو الذى يتحكم الآن فعلاً فى كل شيئ !!!!

أم أنهم يدفعون عملاء من الجيش للقيام بما فشلت فيه حركة الإخوان التظاهرية !!!!!!!


----------



## Magedsh2003 (10 فبراير 2011)

*هذة حجة بموضوع التجارة ولكن امريكا تخشي من وصول الاخوان والجماعات الاسلامية للحكم وتخشي اكثر علي اسرائيلي*


----------



## وامحمداة (10 فبراير 2011)

خبر تم ترديدة حتى على المنتديات العسكرية لكنة لم يلقى سوى النفى ونفية صحيح 
لان الجيشين الثانى والثالث الميدانى المخصصين لحماية سيناء فقط  هم يعدوا اقوى جيوش بالشرق الاوسط باكملة  ولا تستطيع امريكا ان تفرض سيطرتها عليهم كما يظن بعض الاخوة الكرام كل ما فى الامر ان امريكا تحاول ان تبقى مع المنتصر فقط وهذا يجعلها فى تضارب فامريكا اخرجت تصريحات موالية للنظام ومعارضة لة ايضا 

مصر هى الدولة الوحيدة فى الشرق الاوسط وافريقيا  التى تشكل تهديد حقيقى لامريكا واسرائيل بالمنطقة ولذلك فامريكا لا تريد ان تخسر مصر وهذا ماجعلها تظن بان الحكومة المستبدة ستقمع الثورة ولكن عندما رات النظام يسقط اخرجت تصريحات تطالب بالتنقل السلمى للسلطة 

امريكا فى حيرة من امرها فقط لا غير


----------

